# Dateinamen in Musiktitel umbennen



## Trenc91 (12. Juni 2008)

Wie im Titel steht, möchte ich meine Musikdatein nach den Musiktitel umbenennen. (der ja in den Infos mit drin steht) Gibt es da ein Programm, dass dies schnell machen kann?

Bsp: >>Beispielband_01-beispiel_des_liedes.mpg in >>Beispiel des Liedes.mpg


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Juni 2008)

Google: MP3Tag
Kostenlos und kann alles...

Allerdings sind MPG vermutlich Musikvideos ?
Bei Musiktitel denk ich immer zuerst an MP3, WMA und OGG


----------



## sight011 (13. Juni 2008)

Was hates eigentlich mit den ogg dateien auf sich, kenn mich leider nur mit hochwertigen aus wie aiff oder wav! Ist das auch ein stark komprimiertes Format? Wer hat es hergestellt?


----------



## Zinken (13. Juni 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogg


----------

